# Eclipse + Tomcat



## Carli (22. Dez 2010)

Hallo,
ich versuche Tomcat 6 unter Eclipse zum laufen zu bringen.
Ich benutze Eclipse Helios, Tomcat 6 aus XAMPP unter Windows 7.
Was kann man machen wenn bei

Installationspfad in Eclipse angeben: Wählen Sie in Eclipse im Menü Window -> Preferences -> Server -> Runtime Environment Add... aus. Wählen Sie den Server Apache -> Apache Tomcat 6.0. Klicken Sie auf Next. Geben Sie das Tomcat Installationsverzeichnis ein und klicken Sie auf Finish.

Apache garnicht zur Auswahl steht?

Gruß

Carli


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Dez 2010)

Von was redest du da?

Willst du nun einen Apache oder einen Tomcat einbinden?

Apache HTTP Server != Tomcat

XAMPP hat doch im Standart gar keinen Tomcat mit dabei?

In der Eclipse JEE Edition (Eclipse 3.4, 3.5 und 3.6) kannst du unter Window -> Show View -> Servers die entsprechende View anzeigen.
Darin dann "Add Server" und dann dem Tomcat 6 auswählen, Pfad eintragen - fertig.


----------



## Carli (13. Feb 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,
danke für deine Antwort. Leider kann ich Dir garnicht folgen.
Tompcat ist bestandteil von XAMP.

und gerade das ist mein Problem
ich kann Tompcat nicht auswählen, weil Tompcat da nicht steht.

Gruß

Carli


----------



## maki (13. Feb 2011)

Tomcat ist nicht im "standard" XAMP dabei, den Apache Server kannst du mit Java nicht verwenden.

Tomcat einfach von der Tomcat homepage runterladen, entpacken, fertig.


----------

